# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  [ΠΩΛΗΣΗ] μεταχειρισμένα ανταλλακτικα ψυγειου BOSCH KGU44193/03

## geoplr

Είχα αγοράσει το συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο το 2004. Είναι ένα no frost με την κατάψυξη κάτω και πόρτες inox. Φέτος το καλοκαιρι μου παρουσιασε πρόβλημα στην καταψυξη το οποίο τελικά δεν κατάφερα να φτιάξω μετά από ένα σωρό προσπάθειες και δοκιμές. Μάλιστα αγόρασα και μια πλακέτα η οποια μου έχει μείνει, αφου η παλιά τελικά αποδείχθηκε καλή. Εννοείται αγόρασα καινούριο για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.
Οπότε έχω το παλιό πλεον σαν ντουλάπα... και λέω να δώσω ότι μπορεί να χρειάζεται κάποιος για να επισκευάσει το δικό του και να μειώσω κι εγω τη χασούρα. Δεν έχω το συμπιεστή του γιατι ήταν πεσμενος κι ο τεχνικός μου τον πέταξε. Το ψυγειο ειναι γενικα σε καλη κατάσταση. Δηλ. τα ραφια της πορτας σε άριστη, τα γυαλινα ραφια της συντηρησης αριστη, στα λάστιχα των πορτων δεν ειχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, η πάνω πόρτα είχε σπάσει λίγο στο μεντεσε οπότε της βάλαμε δυο ροδέλες κι ήρθε κι έκατσε στα ίσα της, η πόρτα της κατάψυξης είναι οκ μόνο που έχει τριφτεί λίγο το πάνω μέρος από την επαφή με την πάνω πόρτα, οι πλακέτες όπως είπα είναι οκ η μια είναι η μαμίσια και άλλη καινούρια. Οι φρουτολεκάνες και οι λεκάνες της κατάψυξης όμως εχουν ραγίσει και τις εχω πιασει με διαφανη τανια. Γενικά άμα θέλει κανείς κάτι γι αυτό το ψυγείο μιλάμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## TIME

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ.ΤΙ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ?

----------


## geoplr

καλημέρα
καινουρια εχει πανω από 210ευρώ χωρίς τα ράφια.
100-120 ευρω χωρίς τα ράφια, ειναι οκ? μπορεις να περασεις να τη δεις αμα θελεις ή να ανεβασω καμια φωτογραφια.

----------


## TIME

Ρωτησα για καινουργια εκτος τα ραφια ενοηται τα οποια δεν τα χρειαζομαι και εχει 135ευρω απο του φραγκακη στα χανια.οποτε πιστευω οτι 50-60 ειναι καλα.αν σε ενδιαφερει ανεβασε καμια φωτο κ την ακριβη της διασταση αν και νομιζω οτι μου κανει

----------


## geoplr

Εκανα λαθος. Ειχα δει αυτό http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=50718#tabtech
το οποιο τελικα δεν αφορα το δικο μου ψυγειο.
από Bosch Service Αθηνα μου ειπαν τωρα 112+μεταφορικα=155 ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΜΕ ΦΠΑ.
Οπότε  εχεις δικιο και συμφωνω στα 50 ευρω(τα μεταφορικά όμως δική σου  χρέωση), και σου επισημαινω ότι έχω βάλει δυο ροδέλες στη βαση της  πορτας για ενισχυση, γιατι ειχε αρχισει να καθεται.
θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες το απογευμα, από το σημειο της πόρτας γιατι θελω να ειμαι οκ.
Κι αν σε βγαλει ο δρομος απο Ρεθυμνο, έλα από κοντα να τη δεις να μην έχουμε παρεξηγησεις. Καθαρες δουλειές...
 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## TIME

το email μου ειναι vogiatzisgiorgos1@gmail.com στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου και καμια φωτο που ειπεσ να σε παρω να συνενοηθουμε για την παραλαβη

----------

